# chihuahuas thinning fur



## cook2701 (May 1, 2009)

Hi, I have a 4 month old chihuahua that has very thin hair on his head and chest .Took him to the vet so its not mange,skin is not irritated or red,its like an all over even thinness of his fur on his head.Could it be allergies to his food?Hes not itching but if i scratch him he will seem like i hit a good itch spot. He is very healthy eating well hard stools and very energetic. I feed him Natural Balance ultra premium small bite kibble and wondering if switching him to another formula like the venison,duck,or salmon might help. This is good quality food however it only has a min of 21% protein and i mix with same brand canned food which has an additional 8%.could he need more protein in his diet? I just cant seem to figure it out what can i do to help him have a fuller head of hair. I'm also thinking its because he is teething and also losing some puppy fur but the rest of his body is very thick. Any idea and suggestions would be great thanks.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I had this problem with Blaze, she had such thin hair on her chest, legs, and belly. Once her adult coat started coming in around 8 months it thickened up, its still thinner then other parts of her coat but not like it was. She's a long coat btw, not sure what your lil one is. Hope this helps!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I wish breeders would tell people of Chi traits when they sell them a Chi. I was informed of everything when I got Cookie. Chi's lose their fur as they get their adult coat and can become quite bald in places. Cookie looked awful for quite a while until his adult coat came through.


----------



## cook2701 (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the info. Ive had other chis before but never had this problem before so i found it odd.Cant help but worry lol. My vet did say it just might be the way he is and it didnt seem like anything was wrong at all with his skin. Do you think giving vitamins might help or giving a higher protein diet? My last chi passed away this past April and he always had very thick hair( all my chis have been short haired chihuahuas) He did however have trouble digesting high protein diets and would get bloody stools and develop colitis so i am hesitant to give foods with high protein in it to my new chi puppies. What other natural dog foods would be good to give?


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I feed my chi Wellness, she really likes it and it hasn't caused her a single problem.


----------

